# All I need (we'll see about that)



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Emotiva UMC-1
Emotiva XPA-3
Emotiva UPA-5
Emotiva UPA-2
Behringer EP-4000
miniDSP's x2 with a balanced one on the way
Sony tv 40" (unsure of model)
Sony BD-S350 (unsure of model)
Custom HTPC
Eton Symphony 7 kit (Madisound) using miniDSPs as active crossover
ScanSpeak Rediscovery kit (Madisound) using miniDSP as active crossover
DIY 3cf sub with Exodus Shiva X-II 12" driver with TC Sounds 15" passive radiator
DIY 4cf sub with Exodus Tempest X-II 15" driver with Exodus 18" passive radiator
Emotiva ERD-1 Surrounds


----------

